#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  вопрос философии в ньингме

## Yoho

Читала, что в монастырях есть обучение философии. Какие труды изучают монахи - кто их авторы? как называются произведения? 
Какая структура обучения философии - если по пунктам (по типу содержания в книге)? Какие труды изучают раньше, а какие позже?
Среди трудов для обучения есть современные авторы? и кто?
Как долго обучаются философии? Какие вопросы задают монахи в диспутах? К чему приводят такие споры? Кто кординирует эти диспуты (тематика, направление)? Можете привести пример таких диспутов на современном уровне?

----------

Yur (07.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Читала, что в монастырях есть обучение философии. Какие труды изучают монахи - кто их авторы? как называются произведения? 
> Какая структура обучения философии - если по пунктам (по типу содержания в книге)? Какие труды изучают раньше, а какие позже?
> Среди трудов для обучения есть современные авторы? и кто?
> Как долго обучаются философии? Какие вопросы задают монахи в диспутах? К чему приводят такие споры? Кто кординирует эти диспуты (тематика, направление)? Можете привести пример таких диспутов на современном уровне?


Прекрасный вопрос . В монастырях , в рамках изучения философии , преподаются Мадхьмика-аватара , Прамана-вартика , Абхисамая-аланкара . 

Диспуты . Пример : каково соотношение между человеком и женщиной .

 Возможные ответы : тождество , противоречие , три альтернативы , четыре альтернативы . 

Если ответ "тождество" , т.е. они одно и то же - диспут проигран , т.к. тогда чтобы быть человеком , обязательно нужно быть женщиной , т.е. мужчины тогда не люди .

Если ответ противоречие - тоже проигрыш(тогда женщина не человек).

Правильный ответ - три альтернативы . Это значит что все женщины люди , но не все люди женщины(мужчины тоже бывают) . Т.е. "люди" это бОльшее множество , включающее в себя всех женщин полностью , но не только их , а и мужчин тоже .

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Например, вот: http://www.palyul.org/eng_shed_popup.htm

----------

Yur (07.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Читала, что в монастырях есть обучение философии. Какие труды изучают монахи - кто их авторы? как называются произведения? 
> Какая структура обучения философии - если по пунктам (по типу содержания в книге)? Какие труды изучают раньше, а какие позже?
> Среди трудов для обучения есть современные авторы? и кто?
> Как долго обучаются философии? Какие вопросы задают монахи в диспутах? К чему приводят такие споры? Кто кординирует эти диспуты (тематика, направление)? Можете привести пример таких диспутов на современном уровне?


Здесь приводился список текстов, изучаемых в Миндролинге. Поищите

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поищите


*Yoho*  
Участник
Последняя активность 24.12.2012 16:11  

В поисках Йохо...
)))

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Прекрасный вопрос . В монастырях , в рамках изучения философии , преподаются Мадхьмика-аватара , Прамана-вартика , Абхисамая-аланкара . 
> .


Праманавартика это трактат о логике.
Мадхьямика-аватара это трактат о диалектике.
Абхисамая-аланкара это трактат об этике.
А в рамках изучения философии изучают абхидхарму, а именно Абхидхармакошу.

----------

